# Heat Treaments to attempt HKS Record



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Reece Mcgergor and the Heat Treaments GTR (pb of 7.82)will be atempting to beat the HKS record of 7.67 this September at the Fast Fours Jamboree in Brisbane on 23rd and 24th at he Willowbank Dragway . It is being shipped there as the track is renound for being super sticky track and lots of cars have new PB by racing at the track .
Reece will be debuting his new engine setup (custom garrett and still 2.6ltr )and on New Zealand forums A insider has said they have now past the 1600hp mark and this only one of few new engine turbo combo's :bowdown1: 
Andre Simon from Speedtech will be tuning it , As he has a 8.23 1/4 mile evo which cranks out 1100hp 

Lookin forward to this and hopefully , GTR700 will be ready to run again??\as there is not much competition at the moment for Reece


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

i also had a chat with an HT insider recently and have been told they will be running at 2 meets over there as there is 2 in the space of a week. the bris jamboree will be super sticky and very flat so i wouldn't be surprised if they do get a PB if not WR, good luck to them.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> GTR700 will be ready to run again??\as there is not much competition at the moment for Reece


Who owns GTR700 now?

Ive heard conflicting opinions, anybody know for sure?


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

^^
Ive been at CRD a few times over the last 4 or so months and on both occasions ive seens it stripped out and just sitting there.
I know that doesnt help much.


----------



## Tommyk (Oct 5, 2005)

Its owned by Mario, but im not 100% sure whether he scrapped the project and left it to be Croydon's car ?

Last time I was at CRD (~1 year ago) it was up on a hoist without any running gear or motor ?


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

do you know what ron fuel they will use for such big figures?

thanks


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

its far from 95 unleaded thats for sure.

But its still a RB26


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

GTRules said:


> do you know what ron fuel they will use for such big figures?
> 
> thanks


Methanol


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

As far as i understand if you are running Methanol twice the injector size is needed, anyone know the size Reese is using????.......must be enourmous:clap:


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

will the reece car run on the same fuel as the hks car?


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Old fuel system from last season
Mechanical Methanol Fuel Pump
Dash 12 Fuel Lines
20 Ltr Fuel Cell
12 x 1500cc injetors !!!


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Best of luck to them 

Rog


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*



Miness said:


> will the reece car run on the same fuel as the hks car?



no it doesn't, hks use race fuel alrite but nothing like methenol, i bet reece's caar would be as quick if it used the same fuel as hks or mario's car for that matter. imagine if hks started using methenol, how low into the 7's do you think they'd go!!!!! certainly beat there record anyway


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

I had the chance to have dinner/breakfast(it was about 3 am after the event) with Tetsuya Kawasaki, driver of the HKS R33, 180, Supra during the last D1/NHRA exhibition in the states.

It was interesting to be able to sit down and talk with him. He was out supporting a drift car during the event.

He said that the track prep in Australia was much better than what it was in Japan. He said the R33 did a wheelie at first. Same thing he said happened when they ran the 180 here in the US a number of years ago. In Japan, the setup was good, here, he did wheels up for a while. 

I wonder if HKS would really care if anyone beat their "record".


----------



## raz0r$harP (Feb 15, 2006)

I do believe that CRD bought GTR700 off Mario and is now their car. But as everyone said, it's not doing much atm.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

im sure HKS wouldnt care too much if their record gets broken. they've been on top since forever and have been miles away from competition which is a great acheivement in itself. 

im also sure they must know that the record will inevitably get broken and im sure there'll be cars in NZ, Aus, UK and elsewhere that will past that benchmark, but only tine will tell.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

John Shepard just went [email protected] mph in his Talon. 4 cylinder turbo,AWD. Easy Streets WRX has run in the 7's also AWD.


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

High Octane said:


> no it doesn't, hks use race fuel alrite but nothing like methenol, i bet reece's caar would be as quick if it used the same fuel as hks or mario's car for that matter. imagine if hks started using methenol, how low into the 7's do you think they'd go!!!!! certainly beat there record anyway


id like to see reece beat hks with the same fuel so people make no excuses..anyway like people have said hks have been on top for years now so it goes to show how awesome their car was


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> Old fuel system from last season
> Mechanical Methanol Fuel Pump
> Dash 12 Fuel Lines
> 20 Ltr Fuel Cell
> 12 x 1500cc injetors !!!



Lordy! I wasn't aware they made GTR injectors that big,

That's over 1ltr bigger than mine! 

Sev


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Spent the weekend with Andre at a show we were running the dyno at and he'd just flown back from Auckland after tuning Reeces car.

They're really happy with the outcome of all their hard work and as with everything, they may have more in the car than they're going to run in Aussie, but they're not wanting to push their luck as it were. They're well up grunt wise on what the last configuration ran so good luck to them.

I hope they get the run they deserve after all the hard work, time and money that's gone into that car.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

In a test and tune at Willowbank they have poseted a slow 8.42 @ *186mph* but a huge mph it apparently booged down real bad off the start line but recorded a new pb for top speed of 186mph as the track was alot more stickier than had expected ....


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> In a test and tune at Willowbank they have poseted a slow 8.42 @ *186mph* but a huge mph it apparently booged down real bad off the start line but recorded a new pb for top speed of 186mph as the track was alot more stickier than had expected ....


186mph! That's sub 7.5s material it they get the launch sorted out.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Everythings telling them they can do a sub 7.5 in all their preparations.................lets hope it all comes to fruition......


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

186 mph aint bad.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Haven't they unwittingly set the new GTR 0-300km/h (0-186mph) record with that? Or is it a different tyre category?


----------



## RishiGTiR (Oct 8, 2004)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> In a test and tune at Willowbank they have poseted a slow 8.42 @ *186mph* but a huge mph it apparently booged down real bad off the start line but recorded a new pb for top speed of 186mph as the track was alot more stickier than had expected ....



So what, they only did one run...? 



Rishi


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

186mph terminal .... I think I need to sit down. !!!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> In a test and tune at Willowbank they have poseted a slow 8.42 @ *186mph* but a huge mph it apparently booged down real bad off the start line but recorded a new pb for top speed of 186mph as the track was alot more stickier than had expected ....


What other times did they run when testing there,also what 60ft time did they run on that 8.42 pass.

Keith


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Only did one run from what I have been reading due to rain .
The run was done for lisensing run the last 50 mertres was on the rev limiter on a conservative tune for this weekend coming and the following weekend race meeting , So they have got two weekends to set some hot news times and get used to the track ...... Just Awsome:squintdan :squintdan and beat a certain record


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

So they would have gone faster only for the rev limiter?:chuckle: 

12 x 1500cc injectors? Isn't that overkill? In theory that could support 3000+bhp.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

No, not on a Methanol powered engine. Stoich on Methanol is nearly half that of petrol, hence the need for twice the injector capacity.


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

R33_GTS-t said:


> So they would have gone faster only for the rev limiter?:chuckle:
> 
> 12 x 1500cc injectors? Isn't that overkill? In theory that could support 3000+bhp.


It runs on methanol as far as i know, which requires far larger injectors.

lol, beaten to it!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

NISFAN said:


> No, not on a Methanol powered engine. Stoich on Methanol is nearly half that of petrol, hence the need for twice the injector capacity.


Sorry, didn't notice that.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Octane is around 107 RON IIRC.

Think Stoich is around 6.4:1, but like Petrol, runs better when a little richer.

Calorific value is about half that of Petrol, so you need twice as much to make the same power. Also burns a lot slower, so large advance required.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Just spoken to Andre who tunes the car and indeed as someone else mentioned, couldn't do any more runs due to weather. Said it was on the limiter for the last 50metres so could easily have run faster.

He said they just need to sort out the slider clutch to stop the bogging off the line, but it was apparently quite cold so wasn't due to more grip than they expected, just clutch setup.

More to come, he's gonna let me know as they go.....


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Here is his new engine setup for Australia.........:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

AWESOME!!

Looks like very many hours of work in that beast. Fair play!!!

:bowdown1: :smokin:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

My god that turbo is big!! Probably as laggy as a T88!!  

Ant.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

I thought someone said they had space framed the front? No space frame there, unless you get picky about the mounting of the chargecooler.:chairshot 

Glad to see someone thinking outside the box. There is nothing on that car that is the conventional way of doing a drag GTR.:clap:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

NISFAN said:


> Octane is around 107 RON IIRC.
> 
> Think Stoich is around 6.4:1, but like Petrol, runs better when a little richer.
> 
> Calorific value is about half that of Petrol, so you need twice as much to make the same power. Also burns a lot slower, so large advance required.


But I guess you can burn more (mass wise) for a given mass of air and that's what makes it worthwhile as well as the octane rating???


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Full evapouration of the methanol will take out around 236ºC from the air temp as it goes into the cylinder. There is an overal gain in the energy available to burn as the increase in fuel more than offsets the reduction in specific energy of the methanol.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

NISFAN said:


> I thought someone said they had space framed the front? No space frame there, unless you get picky about the mounting of the chargecooler.:chairshot
> 
> Glad to see someone thinking outside the box. There is nothing on that car that is the conventional way of doing a drag GTR.:clap:


dont know what you have heard or read, but the car has always ran a full chassis, and conformed to all drag class rules.


----------



## AHSIRT2 (Oct 19, 2005)

I dunno if its just me BUT i think the official "Fastest GTR" rules state X fuel and X tryes etc and i deff know Methonol is not included in the list of fuels.

So i'm still on the mindset that even though getting to these times is an acheivement its still not in the same leauge as the other conventionally fueled GTR out there.

*EDIT*

As far as i know this list hasn't changed too much give or take the positions and times have changed the names on the list may not have...

1st HKS Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 7.671 181.98 mph HKS GT3540R (x2) 
2nd Avance Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.119 171 mph MHI TD06-25G (x2) 
3rd www.exvitermini.com Australia Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.273 167.76 mph VeilSide GT-3542 (x2) 
4th Duke Racing Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.326 n/a HKS GT-3540 (x2) 
5th Target Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.331 169 mph HKS GT-3037S (x2) 
6th Garage Saurus Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.355 n/a HKS GT-3040 (x2) 
7th A'PEXi Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.357 n/a IHI RX6B-TCW77LS (x2) 
8th Heat Treatments NZ Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.402 162 mph HKS T51R-SPL 
9th VeilSide Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.450 168 mph VeilSide GT3540 (x2) 
10th GDS Racing NZ Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.48 160 mph MHI T88-34D 
11th Tomei Japan Nissan Skyline R34 GTR 8.503 n/a IHI RX6B-TCW77LS (x2) 
12th Pit Stop Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.569 n/a HKS GT-3037S (x2) 
13th Bee Racing Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.602 n/a HKS GT2835R (x2) 
14th RS Feast Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.667 n/a HKS GT3240 (x2) 
15th Willall Racing Australia Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.73 161.5 mph HKS GT2835R (x2)

BTW i realise the heat treatments car is on there but thats when it wasn't running methonol


----------



## AHSIRT2 (Oct 19, 2005)

NOTE: I do realise the above times are approx a year old!


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

someone needs to crack open the rule book to clarify for us lol. but im sure HT arent investing $$$$$$ amount of money just for kicks so im sure they arent '"illegal"


----------



## Taurine (Dec 13, 2005)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> Here is his new engine setup for Australia.........:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


Where's the vid? :chairshot 

http://www.ozhoon.com/Vids/OzHoon-heattreatmentGTR-100906.wmv


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

nice vid

who said it bogged down? lol


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

8.42 @ 300kph and it bogged down so badly! whats it gonna do on a good run :wavey: bye bye HKS record!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

My My.
That is superb. After such a terrible launch.
Awesome.


Mick


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

The Heat Treaments car is awesome and I think it will go faster than the HKS record but all it will do is set a new record for a car running on methanol.

If I was to run a second set of injectors and run methanol my engine would find another 200+ bhp from it,all the records have been done on race fuel so I don't see the point running on anything else.

this is just my opinion.

Keith


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Now lets see who will be the first to brake the world AWD drag record, Eagle Talon John Shep or Reece McGregor GTR?

Reece's car is truely awesome :bowdown1:


----------



## AHSIRT2 (Oct 19, 2005)

keith said:


> The Heat Treaments car is awesome and I think it will go faster than the HKS record but all it will do is set a new record for a car running on methanol.
> 
> If I was to run a second set of injectors and run methanol my engine would find another 200+ bhp from it,all the records have been done on race fuel so I don't see the point running on anything else.
> 
> ...


My point exactly!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

So it wont be a record then. Using Methanol.
Waist of time doing it then.

Mick


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

totally agree if your aiming to beat the hks car then why not run it on the same fuel...i mean come on how long ago was that record set? lol


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Hmmm, I'm sure HKS shopped around for the cheapest 91RON from the local high street. 

Methanol is not some super fuel, it has only 45% the potency of Petrol. Kinda going in the wrong direction.

Methanol is commonly used in Oval track racing, and Indy cars, because it is much safer than Petrol, not for any other reason. Top Fuel dragsters, yes sure they use Methanol, but if anything it's to calm down the other constituants of the fuel they use. Nitro is rather a volatile substance, and it requires the oxidants from something like Methanol to work properly.

If Reece is using just pure Methanol, ie No Nitro, then I can't see there would be any advantage using it than to use HKS' Toluene laced Race Fuel (other than price). 

Besides, he is going for the AWD record, not the Optimax challenge.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

NISFAN said:


> Besides, he is going for the AWD record, not the Optimax challenge.


Exactly.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Who cares what fuel he uses, he's going for the quickest and fastest GTR in the world and its pretty obvious that once he gets a clean run its going to do it. Too many people winge on about this and that, I think "lets get to the end of the 1320 in any legal way possible and thats it" Methanol is legal for Pro Import drag racing, end of story. If HKS chose not to use metanol thats up to them and if they or anyone else wants to build a meth GTR, do it, get on with it and good luck to you.

Good luck Reece, I hope you get your number next weekend.


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

By potency, you mean energy I assume.

But if you consider that you need over 100% more methanol, then you'll see there is a net gain in energy input. Combine this with excellent temperature control and you'll generally be ahead with methanol compared to even the best race gas.

Top "Fuel" drag cars use methanol only to warm the engine up, they switch to 100% nitro for the burnout and the run. Methanol is used in Top Alcohol drag cars. Nitro methane needs no other oxidants, it is so high in useable oxygen the AFR is down in the 1.7:1 range. It is not paticularly volatile, nothing like the nitro glycerene that people often associate it with.

But I totally agree, it's not the optimax challenge, LOL 



NISFAN said:


> Hmmm, I'm sure HKS shopped around for the cheapest 91RON from the local high street.
> 
> Methanol is not some super fuel, it has only 45% the potency of Petrol. Kinda going in the wrong direction.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Taurine said:


> Where's the vid? :chairshot
> 
> http://www.ozhoon.com/Vids/OzHoon-heattreatmentGTR-100906.wmv


Great Vid - more to come from that car by the looks of it...

Rog


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

m6beg said:


> So it wont be a record then. Using Methanol.
> Waist of time doing it then.
> 
> Mick


if you think this, then you can rule out the Eagle Talon John Shepard too,
so... ahh no.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Who cares what they fuel they use .
The HKS time is just a benchmark time for Reece to get to .
I would thihk they would'nt of just gone down the methanol path just beat HKS they are going to be going past that record and to get there the methnol option was obviosly the best ,
Crikey its not like they tube framed the car and weighs 750kgs imagine the moaning then "Oh he's tube framed it thats not the same as HKS "

Also remember is'nt the HKS GTR pretty much like a "Outlaw drag car "because it does'nt conform to any class regulation and had some esential safety requirements missing when it went to Aussie to race .It also only managed a best time 7.8xx and I'm pretty sure the drag tracks are better in Aussie than the ones in Japan 
Things like having carbonfibre floorpan I think?

I remember reading about the GTR 700 when they were saying it was alot heavier than HKSGTR because the GTR700 had to meet class rules 

Maybe SumoPower can clear some of the legalities of the HKSGTR and how much it weighed compared to say the new SUMOPOWER GTR and what the differece are between the two cars ???? as I know SumoPower GTR has had alot of help and info from them .

*Correct me if I'm wrong please*:chairshot


----------



## AHSIRT2 (Oct 19, 2005)

I wasn't whinging about the use of methonol in Reece's car as such (maybe i was and still am) but all i am saying is all these other cars got to a certain point using conventional fuel or close to as did reece, they have all hit a brick wall as far and MPH and Time go.... BUT

Something just gets my goat about his car thats all, i dunno what it is but its almost like i feel he's cheating.

All these other GTR's put all this R&D into their cars to have the time smashed by a car running methonol thats all i'm saying, that their effort has been wasted as such.

Its my opinion and i don't feel that anyone else has to share it, HOWEVER i have no doubt that he is going to set the new GTR time when he runs.... At least it will be on Aussie soil which is something to be proud of!

PS. Just been to lunch with the boss and had a few too many beers so please go easy on the replys to me =D


----------



## Taurine (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't see what the fuss is, the car is still an R32 GTR, it still races in 4WD (full 4WD from staging), it's still powered by an RB26 and will quite easily obliterate the 4WD drag record.

Has anyone ever noticed that the two 4WDs currently chasing the 4WD record have gone methanol? Is it possible that the HKS time was run on a downhill track 350m long? 'Oh but it ran 7.8 @ 18x in Australia' I hear you cry.

Good point, so 7.8 can be done on race gas ... but can 7.5, 7.4? Maybe methanol is required for the amount of power required to lug that extra set of axles/diffs to that ET. This is why I'm keen to see this Pro GTR being built by Sumo, should they be successful, they will remove any doubt on the HKS time considering they are building their R33 to almost the exact same specs.



AHSIRT2 said:


> All these other GTR's put all this R&D into their cars to have the time smashed by a car running methonol thats all i'm saying, that their effort has been wasted as such.


Well that is their problem for not keeping up with the game. It's the same principle anywhere you go where there is competition whether it be a business, athlete or race car driver. You have to have something better then the competiton and if you don't then you come second and tough, live and learn and return at a later date with changes made...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

AHSIRT2 said:


> Something just gets my goat about his car thats all, i dunno what it is but its almost like i feel he's cheating.
> 
> All these other GTR's put all this R&D into their cars to have the time smashed by a car running methonol thats all i'm saying, that their effort has been wasted as such.


 :blahblah: 


If Meth is legal for the class that the car races in, and 'other GTR's' have, for what ever reason, chosen not to use Meth, thats their problem.

We ran a turbo and NOS in a class that clearly allowed turbo's and NOS, when we won 14 meetings in a row some guy's thought we had cheeted or had an unfair advantage. WTF? They had at least 13 meetings to catch up or add NOS if they wanted to, its perfectly legal, within the rules, and if you don't take advantage of everything you can within the rules, you will usually get beaten, quite simple really.

Go hard Reece, lay a mid 7 at 190+, your not cheating, you don't have an unfair advantage, you are running within the rules of the class and let others catch up under the same rules....Rob :squintdan


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> :blahblah:
> 
> 
> If Meth is legal for the class that the car races in, and 'other GTR's' have, for what ever reason, chosen not to use Meth, thats their problem.
> ...


Amen to that. You'd be amazed the derranged viewpoints people have in the UK towards NOS/Meth etc. Its crazy. I wish Reece the best of luck myself.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

This reminds me of 'Pinks' on Men & Motors. 

_Your car is faster than mine. I want 20 car lengths head-start._ :bawling: 

If it's in the rules, it isn't cheating.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Remember Reece is out to give the HKS record a good beating not just match it by a few Hundredths of a second !!

What is the fastest petrolem basesd dragcar out there being FWD or RWD ?


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> :blahblah:
> 
> Go hard Reece, lay a mid 7 at 190+, your not cheating, you don't have an unfair advantage, you are running within the rules of the class and let others catch up under the same rules....Rob :squintdan


Is there a set of rules? And what class is it?


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

In new Zealand it runs in Pro Import which is the top racing class for imports here are some of the main rules in the class

PRO IMPORT- PI/ 
Sport Mod—SM/ 
CLASS REQUIREMENTS 
Concept: It is intended that Pro Import will be the leading class of Import Drag Racing run on a heads up format. 
NZDRA Competition licence required. 

PRO IMPORT ( Replaces Pro /A & B ) 
Minimum Weights 
4 Cylinder smaller than 3.0 liter:860 Kg 
2 rotor: 860 Kg 
3 rotor: 1000 Kg 
6 Cylinder or 4 cylinder 3.0 liter or larger (one power adder): 1070 Kg. 
6 Cylinder or 4 cylinder 3.0 liter or larger (two power adders): 1120 Kg.


Nitrous Oxide: 
Permitted, Single or multi stage Nitrous will be known as 1 power adder. See Safety Regulations. 

Chassis Pro Import: 
Full tube chassis permitted. Original FWD or 4WD may be converted to RWD configuration. 
Roll cage mandatory. Roll cage must be inspected by NZDRA every year and have tech inspection sticker affixed to roll cage before participation. 
See Safety Regulations. 
Chassis Sport Mod: 
Chassis rails must be original from front axle line to "B" pillar line, front inner guards and original type front suspension may be lightened and/or modified provided front end is adequately braced. 
Must be equipped with original floor pans from the rear of the drivers seat forward. 
Note: No full tube chassis vehicles permitted in Sport Mod, back-half from B pillar only is permitted. 

*Fuel: 
Commercially available pump or racing gasoline’s permitted. Methanol permitted. 
All other fuels and additives prohibited. *


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

That 32 is a missile.... politics apart, its an R32 tuned to f**k no matter what spec its running, its still an R32, long live R32 GTR


----------



## Taurine (Dec 13, 2005)

Currently qualifying at Willowbank, 2nd round ran 7.73 @ 183mph


----------



## Chingy (Jun 17, 2006)

1st HKS Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 7.671 181.98 mph HKS GT3540R (x2) 
2nd Avance Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.119 171 mph MHI TD06-25G (x2) 
3rd www.exvitermini.com Australia Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.273 167.76 mph VeilSide GT-3542 (x2) 
4th Duke Racing Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.326 n/a HKS GT-3540 (x2) 
5th Target Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.331 169 mph HKS GT-3037S (x2) 
6th Garage Saurus Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.355 n/a HKS GT-3040 (x2) 
7th A'PEXi Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.357 n/a IHI RX6B-TCW77LS (x2) 
8th Heat Treatments NZ Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.402 162 mph HKS T51R-SPL 
9th VeilSide Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.450 168 mph VeilSide GT3540 (x2) 
10th GDS Racing NZ Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.48 160 mph MHI T88-34D 
11th Tomei Japan Nissan Skyline R34 GTR 8.503 n/a IHI RX6B-TCW77LS (x2) 
12th Pit Stop Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.569 n/a HKS GT-3037S (x2) 
13th Bee Racing Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.602 n/a HKS GT2835R (x2) 
14th RS Feast Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.667 n/a HKS GT3240 (x2) 
15th Willall Racing Australia Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.73 161.5 mph HKS GT2835R (x2)


Jusst a little off topic but, NZ has the Mag & Turbo GTR driven by Glenn Suckling which has run a 8.08 and is currently the fastest manually shifted GTR in the world.

He also piloted the Croydon Wholesales car which ran a 8.55 which made it the fastest street legal skyline in the world

Now Heat Treatments hopefully are going to become the fastest.

New Zealands got some good GTR's


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Chingy said:


> New Zealands got some good GTR's


Sure has!:bowdown1:

But I'm sure both keith & Tim are intending to have there say on that list!  

Andy.

PS:- I've just seen Andy's new toy.....................you had better add him to the list as well.:clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

Taurine said:


> Currently qualifying at Willowbank, 2nd round ran 7.73 @ 183mph


nice one, get the camera out Taurine!  

good to hear keith tim and andy intending on making their mark, you know what they say... competition improves the breed. would be awesome to see top oz nz and uk gtr's go head to head one day, dont think that will happen though


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

Chingy said:


> 1st HKS Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 7.671 181.98 mph HKS GT3540R (x2)
> 2nd Avance Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.119 171 mph MHI TD06-25G (x2)
> 3rd Ex Vi Termini Australia Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.273 167.76 mph VeilSide GT-3542 (x2)
> 4th Duke Racing Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.326 n/a HKS GT-3540 (x2)
> ...



that list is a little out of date:chuckle:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

AHSIRT2 said:


> I dunno if its just me BUT i think the official "Fastest GTR" rules state X fuel and X tryes etc and i deff know Methonol is not included in the list of fuels.
> BTW i realise the heat treatments car is on there but thats when it wasn't running methonol



There are no rules. The fastest GT-R is the fastest GT-R.

Again. There are no rules. There is no one that makes them up. Its us. The people of the world. To me the fastest car is the fastest car.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

who's got a vid of the 7.73?


----------



## Taurine (Dec 13, 2005)

Still waiting on it.


----------



## DAN00H (Jul 14, 2004)

the solution to your problem is obvious.... build your own drag GTR to your 'specifiactions' then go out and beat the rest of the world. Easy isn't it...



AHSIRT2 said:


> I wasn't whinging about the use of methonol in Reece's car as such (maybe i was and still am) but all i am saying is all these other cars got to a certain point using conventional fuel or close to as did reece, they have all hit a brick wall as far and MPH and Time go.... BUT
> 
> Something just gets my goat about his car thats all, i dunno what it is but its almost like i feel he's cheating.
> 
> ...


----------



## AHSIRT2 (Oct 19, 2005)

Sorry next time i'll make sure i agree with everyone and follow suit 

Sorry for having a different opinion.



DAN00H said:


> the solution to your problem is obvious.... build your own drag GTR to your 'specifiactions' then go out and beat the rest of the world. Easy isn't it...


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Just heard from the guys............... 7.59 @ 192mph !!!! Rock On !!!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeee haar!!!! There's that terminal we were all waiting for. :smokin: 

Great stuff Reece :bowdown1: , who got the bloody video's???????

Keep in mind the actual event is this weekend so not all the cards will be on the table yet :squintdan


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Apparently it was wandering a bit, had to work hard to keep it in the lane...........is trying for a backup run soon so I suppose technically it's not official till he does ..................... is that right ?? Gotta do 2 runs within a certain % of each other......??

Still it shows that it's got it there............ just gotta fine tune things which is why they're there for 3 weeks not just the weekend !!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

For a record of that caliber I'd say they'll want the usual 1% backup. Not sure if it has to be on the same day or over 1 meeting weekend.
It sure sounds like a 7.3 to 7.4 at about 200 is very possible which would be a huge thing, over and above the fact its already run 7.59 @ 192 which is incredible in itself, great stuff. hats off. :bowdown1:


----------



## AHSIRT2 (Oct 19, 2005)

canman said:


> Just heard from the guys............... 7.59 @ 192mph !!!! Rock On !!!!


Holy Jesus that is damn quick! :squintdan 

Congrats to the guys (yes you read it right irrespective of my beleifs thats still an acheivement!)


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

What can you say, finally someone has gone faster than the HKS car!! big congrats to Reese and his team, the 200mph terminal has surely got to be on in the very near future:bowdown1:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

192mph is a frightening terminal speed !

Well done to those guys !


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

canman said:


> Just heard from the guys............... 7.59 @ 192mph !!!! Rock On !!!!


Very impressive, well done!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

My god that is fast:smokin: . congrats to all involved!


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Stunning Guys!!:bowdown1: Very well done.:smokin: 

Video's anyone?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

bloody hell!! that is awsome.


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Fantastic Result 

Rog


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Just worked something out, 

Heat Treatments terminal speed of 192mph = 85.81metres a second, 

To give a rough idea, 

Keiths 9.3sec @ 160mph = 71.51sec

If heat treatments were racing keith, they would be 145.8m in front of keith, thats alot of car lengths at the finish, (assmuing Keith has reached his terminal speed at that point, which he wouldnt have, so would be even more)


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Here are some of the latest pics of reece in Aussie


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Here is the video footage

http://www.sportcompact.net.au/WRSMALL2.wmv

http://www.ozhoon.com/Vids/OzHoon-HeatTreatmentGTR-testing.wmv


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Very good!

But is it just me or is that drag strip downhill????


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Absolutely Fabulous result


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Andy Hornsby said:


> Very good!
> 
> But is it just me or is that drag strip downhill????



It looks like it Andy the last third you cant even see the car at the end.

Mick


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Look closely, i reckon the strip is level up to and a bit beyond the timing lights, the car only starts dipping out of sight after he has gone past the timing boards. Whatever, absolutly tremendous achievment, Just moved the percieved potential of the RB motor to another level


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

m6beg said:


> It looks like it Andy the last third you cant even see the car at the end.
> 
> Mick



Mick, this was the same place the HKS car set its record, so it must be pukka.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

tis an NHRA compliant track.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

mandhdrijfhout said:


>


Is that really clear plastic over the air intakes on the front of the car????? Surely not! 

I can understand them wanting as little drag as possible but????????


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Looks like sprayed on ducts to me...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Peter said:


> Looks like sprayed on ducts to me...


I agree. It's the same bumper they had on before (that most people commented they hated the look of)... they've just painted it up a bit.

What a beast of car though .... let's hope he now goes on to beat the HKS record.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Cars run methanol......bet it hanst even got an intercooler , just a charge cooler...tuned by a very good friend of mine in kiwi land Andre Simon.

Awesome piece of kit imho.

Markie


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Daz said:


> I agree. It's the same bumper they had on before (that most people commented they hated the look of)... they've just painted it up a bit.
> 
> What a beast of car though .... let's hope he now goes on to beat the HKS record.


Daz it HAS beaten the HKS record, 7.59 @ 192 mph


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

IIRC the NHRA/ANDRA rules allow a max drop of 4m in altitude on a track...

Rog


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> Mick, this was the same place the HKS car set its record, so it must be pukka.


Yea i know that just looked like it was down hill. But Someone has cleared that up. Sorry.

Awesome time, Car, Tuner, Driver.

Mick


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Abbey M/S said:


> Cars run methanol......bet it hanst even got an intercooler , just a charge cooler...tuned by a very good friend of mine in kiwi land Andre Simon.
> 
> Awesome piece of kit imho.
> 
> Markie


Would look that way










Quality of workmanship is exceptional IMO.

Amazing footage!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

AJFleming said:


> Daz it HAS beaten the HKS record, 7.59 @ 192 mph


That'll teach me to be so shocked by the terminal that I wasn't paying attention to the 1/4 time !


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Peter said:


> Looks like sprayed on ducts to me...


Arrrrrrr..................I see the light now!


----------

